# The Molly Butler Lodge Overhead



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

We just finished a new Overhead Train System for the Molly butler Lodge. The lodge is located in Greer, Arizona about 3 hrs, North East of Phoenix. 

The train system will be about 400 feet of double and single track. The Layout will feature an 11 ft. ****’s gate bridge and suspension bridge. Also we’ll be making a replica of the Molly Butler lodge and one of Santa’s Work Shop.

Here are some pictures of this project.





































I will post more soon.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool place!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hmmmm..... indoor birdhouses or tunnel portals? 

Bet you do a great job of it.... as is your style.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan the before pics really help you see what you started out with! 
Can't wait for more. 
Sean


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Guys

I have more pictures to share with you.

This is an overall shot of the Molly Butler Lodge. 














This is the replica of that was made of the lodge.


























Also this is our version of Santa’s Work shop at the North Pole. I’m sure this is exactly what it looks like from when Stan and I were there last. Stan did a great job painting and decorating the buildings and trains. You go Stan! 



























There are lots more pictures to be posted, keep checking back


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking great


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Let the installation begin. 







































































Now here are some cars that Stan detailed.


----------



## Mark Stearns (Jan 4, 2008)

Fantastic work by both Dan and his crew and Stan as usual. The Bridge over the fireplace looks great.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, Dan....... Might mention that Rudolph's nose has a battery powered red 3 mm blinking LED. So when the Christmas frieght is running, Rudolf is showing the way with his "marker light nose".


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok...stupid question, but I gotta ask: are the elevated platforms for the track going to be decked and sceniced? Or are the trains going to be running on a surreal elevated orange metal roadbed?


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Very nice work on the cars Stan. They are outstanding. I also love the bridge in front of the fireplace. I may have to check that place out this winter's trip.
Paul


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Upon further review of my map, I probably will never go there. Population 100. Although my grandma was born in Springerville AZ just up the road. 
Paul


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, as you've seen on the map, Greer is up in the White Mountains and is quite beautiful. It's worth an overnight at the Molly Butler. They're doing the railroad and the North Pole Experience up up right nicely. They've been promoting it all over the Southwest. 

Here's the link to the site. 

The North Pole Experience


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Here is the 11 ft. ****’s Gate bridge. 












Now we are ready to run some trains.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful!

Love those coaches.


----------

